# Dog ate rubber ball (less than 1" diameter)



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Are you sure she hasn't pooped it out yet?

One of my pet sitting client dogs ate an entire TENNIS BALL over Thanksgiving one year. I was throwing the ball in the yard for their other dog when he came over and grabbed it. Three chomps and a gulp later, it was gone. I called the owner in a panic and was told not to worry as he does this all the time (?!?!?!)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Given Bear's poops are ~1 inch in diameter, I don't think your pup will have a problem. If the vet isn't worried, I would just keep an eye out for signs of an obstruction. Straining to poop, unsuccessful retching, etc.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you think the ball is intact or was broken down some? I remember Oprah Winfrey's Golden swallowed a small ball intended for a much smaller dog and aspirated to death almost immediately- thank goodness that didn't happen here. 

I tend to err on the side of caution and I'd be getting the xrays to pinpoint what is going on. That's just how I operate when it comes to the dogs. It helps to have pet insurance for these things too.


----------



## Kris L (Mar 2, 2013)

Kiba ate a ball about the same size when he was 7 month I called the vet they told me to give him a little bit of patrolium jelley and he passed it a couple days later no problem bit I watched him closely for any sighns of discomfort.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

My guy Angus eats sweat socks whole - how this is even possible is beyond me, but passes them seemingly without a problem. I am sure he will pass it and be fine. A bit of KY Jelly or something similar (water soluble) might help "grease the skids" somewhat.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

alphadude said:


> My guy Angus eats sweat socks whole - how this is even possible is beyond me, but passes them seemingly without a problem. I am sure he will pass it and be fine. A bit of KY Jelly or something similar (water soluble) might help "grease the skids" somewhat.


Another golden owner in agility told me her dog had eaten a sock and had to have surgery to remove it. During the surgery they found another sock that had apparently been there for quite some time. Now this dog, a two year old, had been a little subdued for about five months. This is a very, um, intense dog so not much subdued, but a little. Once the socks were removed he was back to his old self, much less obedient. 

I suggested leaving another sock around where he might find it.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She continues to act normal but there is no sign of the ball. Unless she starts vomiting, I plan to get her x-rayed at her next checkup because I want to check her hips around then anyway.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Kelly ate my son's socks all the time. I swear she'd go hamper diving when we left the house. We'd find in in the yard in a tight twist. How do you swallow a sock???


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

How do your dogs do this? Tayla ate a rock last year at Christmas and it was $1800 to remove it. The rock was about 1.5 inches and smooth. Lord, I watch her every second she is outside. I can't imagine socks. She must have a bad pass through system.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If you do decide to xray for the ball.....you could talk to your vet about getting preliminary xrays of her hips and elbows and take advantage of anesthesia.
Ask the vet for OFA positioning of her hips and elbows.


----------

